# Ropetek Wraptor on Ebay



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2010)

Ropetek Wraptor listed on ebay. If you can't afford one you can at least bid on this one. I love mine. Friday as we were packing up we saw that we forgot a stub 40 ft. up on a cherry. Normally that would have meant throwing things and cursing. I told my partner to keep packing up and I'd get it. Never broke a sweat. Go bid on this one. It's a well thought out piece of engineering.
Phil
ROPETEK WRAPTOR


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice find but next time PM me with this info... 

LOL, JK. I could afford it at the bid right now but doubt it will stay there for too long. Too many bills to pay right now. I am very interested in the wraptor but think I'd rather buy a GRCS first.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2010)

Why don't you write to the government and see if you can get $2500 in stimulus money. If you need a reference you can use my name.
Phil


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 24, 2010)

Why are you guys spending time on here? You better get out and get to work, somebody has to pay for this stimulus. opcorn:


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 24, 2010)

I started at 7:45 this morning. If I was still working that would be 12 hrs. That's too much for me but thanks for asking. Besides, I had a doctor's appointment. The same cardiologist who gave me a maximum of 7 years to live one month ago now tells me I'm not in that bad of condition. Amazing how a few weeks of good hard tree work can add years to your life.
Phil


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

Rain day here. I got some medical stuff going on too. Wish it were not as serious as a heart attack but unfortunately it is.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 24, 2010)

tree md said:


> Rain day here. I got some medical stuff going on too. Wish it were not as serious as a heart attack but unfortunately it is.



Unfortunatley, been there done that  . Freaked everyone out who knew or had seen me. Not fat, stopped smoking years ago, most thought I was ten years younger than I am. Overall I was in pretty good shape, I thought. Felt like I needed to burp in a bad way, that if I didnt burp my stomach would bust. Done it the first time when I was 29. done it again maybe 5 times, hurt like hell but always quit after just a few minutes. I always thought it was indigestion, not heartburn as I used to dip and chew so I know heartburn very well. Last time it didnt quit, hurt so bad that this time I said call 911. I was in the ambulance and still never dreamed it was a heart attack until they said it was. 




Find and buy the book "The China Study" . I believe diet has more or as much to do with it as genetics. 


Good luck and hope you guys get back to normal, somebody has to pay for this stimulus.


----------



## tree md (Mar 24, 2010)

My deal is actually the big C.

I was diagnosed and treated for it back in 2001. Have been cancer free for almost 10 years. Looks like it's rearing it's ugly head once again. I'll know for sure tomorrow when I go back to the doc.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 25, 2010)

tree md said:


> My deal is actually the big C.
> 
> I was diagnosed and treated for it back in 2001. Have been cancer free for almost 10 years. Looks like it's rearing it's ugly head once again. I'll know for sure tomorrow when I go back to the doc.



Then I'll pray for you. I'm better at that than I am hacking trees to bits.
Phil


----------



## treeseer (Mar 26, 2010)

think positive. every time i think i'm relapsing blood test says no not yet.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 26, 2010)

tree md said:


> Rain day here. I got some medical stuff going on too. Wish it were not as serious as a heart attack but unfortunately it is.



Well I am gonna chat with the man for you.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that , good luck with it and I'll say a prayer for you also.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the support.

I have to say that it is absolutely crazy to me, with what I do for a living, to be threatened by something as small as a tumor a few centimeters long; some kind of genetic mutation, my own body turning on itself.

I mean I have lived long enough to learn a few things in this trade. I swing, rig and move big wood everyday for a living and never think twice about it. I feel in total control when I am doing it. That something as small as a tumor can bring you down and make your life totally spin out of control is just astounding to me.


----------



## B.Secord (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the Wraptor! I am gettin' TOO old to hump up multiple trees a day!

It will be put to work as soon as it arrives.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2010)

tree md said:


> My deal is actually the big C.
> 
> I was diagnosed and treated for it back in 2001. Have been cancer free for almost 10 years. Looks like it's rearing it's ugly head once again. I'll know for sure tomorrow when I go back to the doc.



I will put you in my family's prayers I hate to hear it bro.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 30, 2010)

all the best, my family is dealing with "the big c" right now, not going well. I hope better for you.


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for your support guys. And thanks for the well wishes I have received in PM's.

Didn't meant to high jack this thread. I was just learning about it when I was reading this thread that day and it hit me pretty hard. I'm gonna deal with it though. I'll make out, I always do.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 30, 2010)

Sold for $1847.00. Who got the bargain? I tried to talk my partner into bidding on it. He told me; "I'll just use yours".
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

So the guys that have these like them? I wonder what do you do with them after you get up there?


----------



## lxt (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> So the guys that have these like them? I wonder what do you do with them after you get up there?




Its one of those things that if you never had it I dont think you would miss it?? there are several other systems much cheaper & less clumsy than this that will get one aloft in a decent time.

wait till that motor craps itself mid flight.....Nah, Ill use a mechanical means of which I have control, this might be a good thing for those wanting to study aloft without having to climb (scientists, biologists, etc..)



LXT.................


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

lxt said:


> Its one of those things that if you never had it I dont think you would miss it?? there are several other systems much cheaper & less clumsy than this that will get one aloft in a decent time.
> 
> wait till that motor craps itself mid flight.....Nah, Ill use a mechanical means of which I have control, this might be a good thing for those wanting to study aloft without having to climb (scientists, biologists, etc..)
> 
> ...



Then do those like you mentioned get a bag of depends with purchase lol cause their going to need them if they are not used to vertigo lmfao


----------



## B.Secord (Mar 30, 2010)

Small Wood, I was the lucky bidder! For those less informed , there is a video that Gerry Beranek did for Paul, which shows a few of the emergency techniques. Here is the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icopDhMjubU


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats! Nice price! Good score!


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 30, 2010)

That was a great deal. Congratulations. You're going to love it in spite of comments to the contrary. You can sip ice tea on the way up while they're grunting. Oh, you dropped your straw. No problem. Just go down and get another one and motor your way back up. Life is sweet with no sweat,
Phil


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> That was a great deal. Congratulations. You're going to love it in spite of comments to the contrary. You can sip ice tea on the way up while they're grunting. Oh, you dropped your straw. No problem. Just go down and get another one and motor your way back up. Life is sweet with no sweat,
> Phil



Yeah in about five months we will be callin ya big wood too:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lxt (Mar 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah in about five months we will be callin ya big wood too:hmm3grin2orange:




LMFAO, 

Yeah I always sip tea while climbing......C`mon, that thing will #1 turn you into one of the Biggest losers contestants, #2 IMO...not make me enough extra cash to pay for itself & #3 is just plain clumsy & un-necesary!

Hmmm...Ill bet a decent footlock system user is just as fast?



LXT............


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

lxt said:


> LMFAO,
> 
> Yeah I always sip tea while climbing......C`mon, that thing will #1 turn you into one of the Biggest losers contestants, #2 IMO...not make me enough extra cash to pay for itself & #3 is just plain clumsy & un-necesary!
> 
> ...



I could see it saving a lot of time and energy when you have many trees to prune. My hand and foot ascenders work just fine for me now. Who knows, If I finally strike it rich this year I might buy one for myself...


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 30, 2010)

lxt said:


> LMFAO,
> 
> Yeah I always sip tea while climbing......C`mon, that thing will #1 turn you into one of the Biggest losers contestants, #2 IMO...not make me enough extra cash to pay for itself & #3 is just plain clumsy & un-necesary!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concern but I'm an old man and I do every single bit of my own ground work so whatever energy I can save in the tree I use up on the ground. If I could buy magic beans to get me where I need to go I'd buy them. My hero days are long gone.
Phil


----------



## tree md (Mar 30, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Thanks for your concern but I'm an old man and I do every single bit of my own ground work so whatever energy I can save in the tree I use up on the ground. If I could buy magic beans to get me where I need to go I'd buy them. My hero days are long gone.
> Phil



Just say no to the magic beans... I've seen it bring many a climber down.


----------



## B.Secord (Mar 30, 2010)

I used to think like ltx! Didn't take long to discover IF there is an easier way, USE it. I don't work so I can suffer, I work to make coin!!!

The Wraptor is just a tool, tools usually make work easier. Hmmmm maybe LTX uses a bucksaw too!


----------



## lxt (Mar 30, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Thanks for your concern but I'm an old man and I do every single bit of my own ground work so whatever energy I can save in the tree I use up on the ground. If I could buy magic beans to get me where I need to go I'd buy them. My hero days are long gone.
> Phil




I can understand what you are saying, Ill be there someday! as far as me using a bucksaw..........LOL, Nah stihl 200t or the old 020! for the fine prunes an Ibuki or silky.

my thinking was by the time you set up your rig & attach this heap of gas powered ascension , choke it, start it, re-choke it, let it warm up & then finally "Batman" your way to your tie in point.........Ill already have the tree done after I footlocked to my tie in point.....



LXT..............


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

B.Secord said:


> I used to think like ltx! Didn't take long to discover IF there is an easier way, USE it. I don't work so I can suffer, I work to make coin!!!
> 
> The Wraptor is just a tool, tools usually make work easier. Hmmmm maybe LTX uses a bucksaw too!



Don't get me wrong I see its value but shelling out the coin for now is a problem!


----------



## lxt (Mar 31, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Don't get me wrong I see its value but shelling out the coin for now is a problem!



Hell ropes you could prolly get a years worth of illegal immigrants for the price of the raptor! LOL.......just kidding!



LXT.............


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2010)

lxt said:


> Hell ropes you could prolly get a years worth of illegal immigrants for the price of the raptor! LOL.......just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Now dats funny rite der! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a thought today concerning this thread. Why buy this:







When you could buy this






and this




Comes with REVERSE !

for about the same amount of money? Groundies could hoist you into a tree, then use the GRCS to do the rest of the job.

Granted, you would have much more control over your ascent using the wraptor, but you would get a LOT more use out of the other two devices. Drill would be very good for cabling; also those rare moments when you desperately need to do diagnostic core sampling.


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I had a thought today concerning this thread. Why buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a wraptor but a GRCS is gonna come first for me.

LOL, I was going to tell you to just buy a wraptor in your SRT thread but thought better of it. I didn't want to derail your thread.

LMAO on the core sampling!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I had a thought today concerning this thread. Why buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I suppose the twenty ton winch on the front of my bucket can do both pieces gcrs and wraptor:monkey: Anything I need the grcs on I can do with the winch as I likely have the bucket there anyway!


----------



## tree md (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, that's it, I'm going back to watch the wraptorgirl vid one more time... :monkey:


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2010)

Dammit Rope. Some morning you will wake up to an empty spot on the front of your truck where the winch used to be. Arkinsaw isn't that far away.

I'll power it with my log splitter as a hydraulic supply, strapped to the tree like a huge GRCS...


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 31, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Dammit Rope. Some morning you will wake up to an empty spot on the front of your truck where the winch used to be. Arkinsaw isn't that far away.
> 
> I'll power it with my log splitter as a hydraulic supply, strapped to the tree like a huge GRCS...



It right there go ahead make my day lmfao. I plan to build a boulard for it too the shaft is already there:monkey:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> It right there go ahead make my day lmfao. I plan to build a boulard for it too the shaft is already there:monkey:



Cool! I'll not send the boys down to get it until after you get the bollard mounted up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 1, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Cool! I'll not send the boys down to get it until after you get the bollard mounted up.



Tell em to watch for the deadfalls and boobie traps lmfao


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2010)

If I tell them there are "boobie" traps, they might get confused and rush right on in to check it out.


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 18, 2010)

Well my Wraptor arrived no Wednesday. Yesterday was the first time I was able to use it in a tree. It worked flawlessly, and I had a $hit eating grin on my face the whole time. I ascended about 40 ft 5X and never broke a sweat!

Set-up was not much longer than installing a DbRT system and my climb line and other essentials were carted up the tree with me. SO overall this thing makes it efficient in regards to time, and energy savings.

Now that I have used it, I can see leaving my bucket truck in the yard a LOT more. I thought of the Wraptor as a toy prior to owning one. It is a well designed TOOL, that will put money in your pocket faster than anything else you will purchase for tree work!


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2010)

I love mine too.

We should discuss some operation considerations. 

I am wondering with all the torque of the Tanaka, and it is mass torque, just what will happen if you are cruising up and the machine becomes lodged in a crevice before you could react to get off the throttle.

It seems like the cog would spin on the srt line and damage it (maybe even break it). This is not an extreme safety concern as the ascender above the machine would likely catch you if the srt line failed but just wondering what others thought about this situation as it is certainly a possibility if one was to slip with footing or cause similar swift repositioning of the machine that could put it in a dead end situation.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2010)

Often wondered that myself Treevet, but I don't own one, just thinking about one.


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 18, 2010)

Good question Dave, I will ask Paul the next time I am talking to him. Just found a site that really has high priced ascenders. http://www.arborindustrial.com.au/productsList.php?category=7


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2010)

Everything costs more over there and I don't think that is US dollars Brent?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> Everything costs more over there and I don't think that is US dollars Brent?



Can't be, must be peso's, lol.


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Often wondered that myself Treevet, but I don't own one, just thinking about one.



You should try out a free demo Nails.

I have been occasionally running it up a 16 strand climbing line too and it does not feel as stable as the line Paul sent with it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> You should try out a free demo Nails.
> 
> I have been occasionally running it up a 16 strand climbing line too and it does not feel as stable as the line Paul sent with it.



I don't know the spec's on Paul's line, just saw a picture, but would Tachyon be comparable? cause that's what I use now.


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't know the spec's on Paul's line, just saw a picture, but would Tachyon be comparable? cause that's what I use now.



I do not know as there was no identification with the line when I got it and he told me he had it manufactured specifically for this.

Back to what I mentioned earlier.....another red flag in operation would be if you had a very open crotch you ran the srt thru you could conversely run the wraptor right thru the crotch if you fell asleep behind the wheel and that would be a fast trip down the other side. 

Very unlikely to happen but dumber things happen every day.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2010)

I do have a 19 tree deadwood gig starting, so that's what's got me. A free demo would be nice, but then I know I'd buy it and I am billing this one hourly.
Kinda cut my own throat with the Wraptor, lol.


----------



## treevet (Apr 18, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> I do have a 19 tree deadwood gig starting, so that's what's got me. A free demo would be nice, but then I know I'd buy it and I am billing this one hourly.
> Kinda cut my own throat with the Wraptor, lol.



No doubt unless you take a novel up in the canopy with you each time.


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 19, 2010)

Those numbbers are in Ozzie dollars. The rate is 1.07:1.00!


----------

